# NM Railrunner - the best scenery in commuter rail?



## me_little_me (Aug 30, 2010)

The NM Railrunner runs from south of Albuquerque 60 miles north of it to Santa Fe. It has to have the most spectacular scenery for a commuter rail operation as it passes the Sandia Mountains. Well run operation with very reasonable prices. Cars are double deckered, have restrooms and are clean and cheery. Wish they had that train when we lived there! One of the ABQ stops is at the Amtrak station.

The beeping as the door closes sounds like the Roadrunner from the cartoon!


----------



## Dan O (Aug 30, 2010)

me_little_me said:


> The NM Railrunner runs from south of Albuquerque 60 miles north of it to Santa Fe. It has to have the most spectacular scenery for a commuter rail operation as it passes the Sandia Mountains. Well run operation with very reasonable prices. Cars are double deckered, have restrooms and are clean and cheery. Wish they had that train when we lived there! One of the ABQ stops is at the Amtrak station.
> 
> The beeping as the door closes sounds like the Roadrunner from the cartoon!


Doesn't Metrolink in LA go by the coast near Oceanside? I haven't taken it there but I think it would be pretty nice. But overall, I'd go w/ the scenery in NM.

Dano


----------



## gswager (Aug 31, 2010)

ACE between San Jose and Stockton (California) is one of the most scenic- Altamont Pass and along the estuary of the SF bay.

I've rode between Belen and ABQ on Railrunner during pre-Santa Fe days. It ride along the Rio Grande and its bosque. I need to ride to Santa FE soon!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you have any pictures or video from the trip? I'm in New Mexico multiple times each year but not anywhere near RailRunner territory.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd have to think that Metro North's Hudson line provides some pretty decent views too, once you clear Manhattan. And Sounder in Seattle going north out of Seattle is another beautiful ride. Both of these can also be duplicated by riding the appropriate Amtrak services.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 31, 2010)

Dan O said:


> Doesn't Metrolink in LA go by the coast near Oceanside? I haven't taken it there but I think it would be pretty nice.


Metrolink's Orange County Line runs along the coast between San Juan Capistrano and Oceanside (same as Pacific Surfliners), and the scenery is great. And Metrolink's Antelope Valley Line is no scenic slouch either, outside the San Fernando Valley, as it threads the mountain/desert canyons between Santa Clarita and Palmdale. No Amtrak on the line, with the rare exceptions of Coast Starlight detours over the Tehachapis.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't ridden Rail Runner yet, so can't comment on that. However, my personal favorite commuter rail ride is Vancouver's West Coast Express, running along Burrard Inlet, with beautiful views of the north shore communities as it travels around Burnaby Mountain.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Sep 1, 2010)

Coaster from San Diego to Oceanside has the best scenery IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree with the Coaster and the West Coast Express but I love water! :wub: Havent gotten to ride the Roadrunner yet but will next time Im in New Mexico! And I'm shocked!shocked! that Whooz recommended a Valley train! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

